# mention (spécialité, catégorie)



## Marcadi

Bonjour,

j'essaie de trouver l'équivalent de "*mention*" pour traduire un diplôme.
Cependant, il ne s'agit pas de la mention assez bien, bien, ou très bien, mais d'une précision, de la catégorie, ou la spécialité du diplôme obtenu.
Voici ce que dit mon diplôme en français :
*XX a obtenu 
le DEUG lettres et langues
mention langues littérature et civilisation étrangères
spécialité espagnol*

J'ai traduit par :
*ha obtenido*
*el DEUG de letras y lengua
menci* *ón lengua, literatura y civilizaci* *ón extranjeras
especialidad español*

Dans ce cas, je ne suis pas sûre que le mot "menci  ón" corresponde (aucune définition ne semble y correspondre dans le Maria Moliner)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Quizás te valga *sección*.

No estoy segura, así que espera más ideas, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1205616


----------



## Marcadi

vale, gracias
a ver si los nativos lo confirman o dan mas ideas.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tal vez "Con énfasis en".

Escucha otras opiniones,


swift


----------



## blink05

Il me semble qu'il te faut un terme précis. Au Chili on utilise dans ce même contexte "mención", je ne saurais pas te dire comment ça se passe ailleurs. J'imagine que ça doit pas beaucoup varier.

"Magíster en Ingeniería Industrial Mención en Medio Ambiente"., en la Universidad Andrés Bello.

Saludos.
*
*


----------



## Marcadi

oui, si c'est comme ça au Chili... ça doit être similaire ailleurs.
Merci !!!


----------



## lorenzolan

Salut,
En Argentine on dirait plutôt "orientación": Licenciatura en Letras con orientación en Letras clásicas. 
Mais "mención" se comprend aussi.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans ce cas mention= action de nommer, appellation. On nomme ce DEUG LLCE.
Je dirai: *denominación*


----------



## gemae

Hola,
Tengo un diploma que dice: "Maîtrise de Sc. Eco - Mention Economie d'Entreprise". Lo he traducido por 
"Licenciatura en Ciencias Económicas - Especialidad Economía empresarial"
¿Teneis otras propuestas?
Gracias de antemano.
Gemae.


----------



## jajir

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola A todos:
Soy de Colombia y en estos momentos estoy llenando un formulario para postularme a una maestría en una universidad de Francia. En uno de los espacios por llenar aparece Baccalauréaty ahi preguntan por Année, Série y Méntion ( En esta última aparece Aucune, passable, Assez bien, Bien, Tres Bien). A que se refiere Baccalauréat en este caso y de igual forma como se deben completar los otros espacios?

Muchas Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Santajoa

Hola, me parece que estas informaciones son para franceses unicamente. Me explico, en Francia el Baccalauréat es el diploma de fin de liceo, hay tres series : sientifica ; economica y social ; y por fin literaria. Con arreglo a tu resultados al examen, puedes obtener menciones. Por eso me pregunto si tienes que completar este espacio...


----------



## mjmo

También puede ser "especialidad"


----------



## Ori-chan

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola amig@s,

J'ai rencontré un petit problème en traduisant une phrase, j'ai le terme "*mention*" et le terme "*spécialité*", sachant que "*mention*" peut être traduit par "*especialidad*", je suis un peu coincée, peut être pourrez-vous m'aider. Voilà la phrase :

Ce qui me valu l’obtention du diplôme de licence arts, lettres, langues, *mention* études hispaniques, *spécialité* espagnol.

Voilà ce que je propose :

Eso me valió obtener una Licenciatura en Artes, Letras, Idiomas cuya orientación es estudios hispánicos, especialidad idioma español.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Gepo

Cuál es el antecedente de esta frase? Si está en juego alguna competencia o premiación, "mention" podría traducirse simplemente como "mención en"...


----------



## Ori-chan

Gepo said:


> Cuál es el antecedente de esta frase? Si está en juego alguna competencia o premiación, "mention" podría traducirse simplemente como "mención en"...



El párrafo completo es el siguiente :

"Durant mon parcours universitaire j'ai pu bénéficier de différentes formations dans l’enseignement et les langues, ces derniers étant les domaines qui me passionnent.
En effet, j'ai  étudié la linguistique ainsi que les différents parlés dans le monde hispanophone, les cultures qui s’y rapportent, et la littérature espagnole et latino-américaine. Ce qui me valu l’obtention du diplôme de licence arts, lettres, langues, mention études hispaniques, spécialité espagnol."


----------



## Gepo

En ese caso sí, "orientación" parece ser la opción adecuada. Te recomiendo leer este artículo. Allí se lee lo siguiente:

"Les masters se répartissent en domaines (quatre, en principe : Arts et lettres, Droit-économie-gestion, Sciences humaines et sociales, et Sciences, technologies et santé). Ces domaines sont ensuite structurés en *mentions*, lesquelles mentions sont subdivisées en spécialités".


----------



## Ori-chan

Gepo said:


> En ese caso sí, "orientación" parece ser la opción adecuada. Te recomiendo leer este artículo. Allí se lee lo siguiente:
> 
> "Les masters se répartissent en domaines (quatre, en principe : Arts et lettres, Droit-économie-gestion, Sciences humaines et sociales, et Sciences, technologies et santé). Ces domaines sont ensuite structurés en *mentions*, lesquelles mentions sont subdivisées en spécialités".



Vale, muchísimas gracias Gepo
Que tenga un buen día


----------



## Doraemon-

En España (donde no existe esa distinción por niveles) he oído los dos, "mención" y "especialidad".


----------

